# Another Fin Rot/Tail Nipping Question?



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

If the tank has something in it causing Fin Rot, wouldn't more than 1 fish have it at once? I'm losing my male platys one at a time in order of size. This has been happening for several weeks now. I WAS overstocked, I change 25% every week, use minimal salt and my water test levels are all in check.

I have 1 large aggressive male platy and 3 females who have all been fine. My Betta also appears healthy. There is one "other" male platy left and he's slowly declining. Should I treat the tank?? 

TIA, 
Kay


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A tank can be full of disease-causing organisms while the fish remain seemingly healthy, BUT as soon as something goes wrong, the fish can get sick.
I'm gonna take the wild guess that you have a bully fish which has been taking on fish after fish in his quest for dominance, one at a time as they step up to rank as his main rival. That could explain the pattern you're seeing. When the losers get their tails bitten, the infections set in quickly.

A good cleaning of the tank will probably work as well as any medicine treatment.


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

OK, thanks for your reply Old Salt! Is there anything you would recommend to treat the tank with?

Thanks again,
Kay


----------

